

[Official] A New Chapter for Pivotal Labs - dko
http://pivotallabs.com/emc

======
zmoazeni
_We’ll increase the number of clients we work with both in our current
locations and in new offices as we expand to additional locations_

So PivotalLabs will still consult but also work on internal ECM "stuff"?

